# Need info/guide to building a pool in vivarium???!!!!



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

I want to create a waterfall/stream feature, although i havnt a clue how to build the pool at the bottom, i want it in to corner of my exo terra viv.
Anyone whos built one before or knows how to build one.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never had any experience with glass vivs but im currently undergoing my second pool project; http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/699735-cwd-viv-build-another-fake.html.

Hope this helps, sure it would be a similar technique. Also lizard-landscapes.com is a great website where i stole a fair few ideas from.

Tom.


----------



## JamesLovelady (May 30, 2011)

I used perspex and aquarium sealant in my exo terra, I then used the aquarium sealant to spread over the perspex before placing natural stone effect aquarium gravel over the Perspex so it didn't look awful through the glass(could even out fish in it if you wanted) I then con sealed cables and pipes to pumps in substrate

I may do a step by step guide if I get time, but for now just check out my pictures in the threads here and then there are some pics of it before water went in and pebbles here: http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums/x456/jaylovelady/

Hopefully this helps, should you have any queries just ask! There is a sub album there with a video and pics of the finished project


----------

